# Introductions for the New Year



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - it's been a while since I've posted, and there's a lot of new people I don't know. I was thinking it would be great to have everyone introduce themselves and tell a little about themselves and their fiber interestes. 

So I guess I'm first 

I 'found' HT about 7 years ago, right before we moved onto our farm homestead. I was a suburban girl all my life, but DH and I used to read Mother Earth News in the library when we were in college, and dream of the day we would try all of the cool things in the magazine.

Two DDs and many years later - here we are! We've got sheep, cows, chickens, and of course the loves of my life (beside DH) Nubian goats! The sheep are Shetland BFL crosses, and I love their fiber. We've got 6 right now, and I'm really hoping the 4 ewes got bred - we got a young ram lamb, and he doesn't seem to be big enough... We'll see in a few months!

I've been spinning for about 6 years, and weaving for almost 2 now. My wheel is an Ashford Traveler (Beatrice), and I've got a Hitchhiker (ZZ) I use for plying. I started with a 42" 4 harness Gallinger counterbalance loom, and DH just got me an 8-shaft Baby Wolf for our 30th anniversary. Love them all, and the hardest thing is deciding which one to use on any given day!

I love the fiber arts of HT - I have learned so much from all of you here - you've been an inspiration and help for this wonderful addiction! 
(just cleaned all the pictures off my phone, so will have to add some later)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

So cool you are living your dream PKBoo. many of us only dream, but you're an inspiring example. Keep up the good work and welcome back. 

Tom


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Howdy. I&#8217;m Maura. I was raised in Detroit but moved &#8216;up north&#8217; 28 years ago. I&#8217;d never live in a city again.

I learned to knit in about 3rd grade. As an adult I knit a little more, and once I was up here I got kind of crazy about it. I like to challenge myself, so I&#8217;m considered an expert. I got involved 18 years ago in creating a knitting guild. I have been the recording secretary, as well as the president, and am the president again. I write patterns. &#8216;m now 60 and realize I&#8217;m on my last hurrah. If all goes well in the next three months I will be opening a yarn shop. Fingers crossed.

When we moved to the country we got sheep. You know the story from there, I had to start spinning. We no longer have sheep, but I am still processing the fleece. I&#8217;m doing it myself now. A rinse, wash, comb, then spin.

I also quilt, but that is a different forum.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey, PKBoo- great idea for the New Year! I have been around here since, well...a long time. 

I started knitting at Christmastime in 2009, and I have been spinning since 2010 , right after I got my lovely Norwegian table wheel, "Patience", made by a Minnesota artisan, the late Earl Oman. 

A year later I added a folding travel wheel, "Texie", my Bluebonnet Thimble. 

Then, I closed my eyes and suddenly I had a sweet little Scottish Haldane castle wheel named "Nessie". 

and then I welcomed a beautiful Canadian Production Wheel to the herd- fondly referred to as "Vrombisassantes vieux grincheaux du Ste. Hyacinthe avec un poulet l&#8217;ecrou" or my "Grumpy Old Man from Ste Hyacinthe with a chicken nut". :grin:

Just when I was sure there no other wheel I would ever want or need, this summer ( and I blame it all on Kasota's mom, Granny Annie) here came my "Naniboujou" (named for the Cree god of the outdoors) my Indian Head Indian Spinner wheel. 

So there. I am totally addicted and naughty beyond belief. And you people are no help!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I found this forum when I first found the internet...in one of its previous formats...

I learned to knit as child-Mom taught us so we could make our won Barbie clothes-and I took my first spinning lessons about 14 years ago. Shortly after that I went to my first Black Sheep Gathering. I moved 700 miles north (where I knew no one and had to find a house and a job) so I could have sheep-and be close to the BSG- in late 2003. I now have 5 shetlands-3 elderly ewes and 2 rowdy wethers-and way too many fleeces in the stash.

I'm a new grandmother-a two year old GD and waiting for the new GS to arrive next week-a spinner, a knitter, a beginning weaver...a gardener, a community volunteer, as well as special education teacher during the school year. 

I tend to look at spinning and knitting as things I do to relax-so I alternate between 'challenge' and 'mindless' knitting...and I tend to spin the same way. I try to challenge myself with a new class at the BSG each year-I've learned some things I don't ever want to do again, as well some things that have made fiber art more fun. I was asked to do a two day spinning demonstration during the biggest local festival as few years ago. We now have a new spinner's group made up of people who were inspired to learn to spin (or take their wheel out of the closet again) by the demonstation-which has grown from just me the first year, to four of us this past year. It has been fun to make new friends around something I find so pleasurable.

I enjoy visiting here-even if many times I just read and 'nod'...this is a very special place indeed. 

betty


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

Like Betty, I mostly read, and nod. And often go looking for more info, and e-bay, or Craig's list for tools or supplies. 

I have been here since the old forum, and have been a knitter and crocheter since I was around five or six. My late DH was allergic to wool, so when he died in May 2003, I went on a wool binge! I got my first wheel, Lizzie, an Ashford Elizabeth, and 30lbs of raw mixed wool. In June I started my annual treks to the Black Sheep Gathering, and building a very respectable stash.

All of the enablers on this site have been a major incouragment in my fiber journey, and I am doing my best to pass along the joys of playing with fiber and fluff. 

I now have four wheels, Lizzie, the CPW, an antique flax wheel, and a saxony wheel of unknown ancestry. My looms are a 12 harness Dorothy, a 4 harness Medico set up as a floor loom, a 36 in 4 harness Allen, a variety of tri looms, a 32 in Ashford Rigid heddle, a 24 in Harp, and several easy weavers.
As far as knitting needles, I think I have most sizes, and the same with crochet hooks.
I love tools, and books and collect both.

While I don't post often, I follow the trials and joys of those who post, and often recommend this site to like minded fiber people.

Jacki


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great idea PKBoo!

I also have been around the HT forums since before it was HT. My grandmother taught me to knit on her visits when I was a small child but it didn't really stick since no one else around me knit. Later I found an old knitting bag if my mothers with beautiful argyle socks she used to knit for my father when they were married. I think that put her off knitting for the rest of her life. I started knitting in again when I was pregnant with my first child 27 years ago. No one ever told me what was supposed to be hard or not so I just started knitting what I liked. My first project was a very cute colorful hat for my baby. I did it but not knowing how to carry yarns it turned out all puckery . My next project was a sweater with dinosaurs all over it, this was intarsia, I learned a lot and it worked, once I learned about twisting the yarns so the dinosaurs stayed put. Then I wanted to begin socks. My first pair was from Dale of Norway and had a zillion colors and they were knee socks. Thankfully my mother offered to sew in the ends. I look back now and shake my head, I must have been crazy. I attended my first and the first class Meg Swanson taught at Sever's School of Fiber Arts on Washington Island in Door a County, it was amazing. I attended several other classes she offered, the last I received a certificate from her declaring me as an expert knitter, lol! 

I started spinning in '94 when I was getting my divorce. My children and I moved to the Northwoods of Minnesota, found HT (pre-HT) and lots of other likeminded people. I started a guild/group, joined others and attended fiber retreats and fiber festivals. I took classes and workshops from people from all over the world. I raised French angora rabbits, had one sheep, goats, llamas, horses, dogs and cats, chicken, geese and anything else that wandered in. I moved back to Michigan 3 years ago, joined the Kalamazoo Weavers Guild, volunteered at the Michigan Fiber Festival, I now sit on that board and may join the guild board. I have 4 wheels, 2 Inkle looms, a RH loom, and a 4 harness Medico set up as a floor loom. All my looms are still in MN except one of my Inkle looms. I now live in town which drives me mildly crazy. I'm in a constant search of a nice place to buy, one day maybe.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My turn!
I've been here for almost 11 years now, at first it was just a lot of hanging out in the shadows.
I've been crocheting since I was about 4-5 and knitting since I was 6 or so. My Granny used both to get me to be quite in church, or whenever I was driving her nuts. I have ADD, and teaching me to crochet and knit was her way of making me sit still. LOL.:sing:
I've only been spinning for about two years now, still have a lot to learn, but loving the learning!
I am an Air Force Brat, so I'm not really "from" anywhere, but spent most of my adult life in South Texas. After my Mom passed away in 2012 dh and I sold everything down there, and moved up here to Nebraska to be closer to his family. I am madly in love with this place.
We bought just under 30 acres in the southern Sandhills, and couldn't be happier.
We have sheep, alpacas, dogs and cats. This Spring the chickens and turkeys will be moving in.
I started selling produce at the local Farmers Market this past summer, and will be expanding that venture this year. We also own and operate a small plumbing business, that is at times, the bane of my existence:facepalm:.
Being married to a workaholic has it's challenges.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I , too, have been around since the old forum ! This city girl moved to the country 18 years ago and is in heaven ! I have chickens and angora bunnies ...dogs and a cat ! 

I crochet ( 12 years ), knit ( 10 years ) , spin ( 6 years ) and now weave !! My Fiber-God-Mother MullersLaneFarm here, has successfully got my going from boxes of fiber to my first Rigid Heddle Loom  I am self taught ,except for y'alls help ! 

I have my RH loom, and a 4-shaft table loom ..... a Kromski Minstrel wheel , a Louet s-10 ....and an Ashford Traddy ... and NUMEROUS russian/turkish spindles !! 

I have been a caretaker for my in laws for 20 years ( DH's grandma, mother and recently father ) ..they all have been in my care here at home for their last days ... what a blessing for me !! I learned all about gardening, landscaping and homesteading , as well as being a musician during it all !! 

I also am a quilter for ( 12 years )


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for responding everyone! Great to get to know you, and I even learned some new tidbits about some of my 'old' friends  Marchie - I knew you had some critters, but didn't realize you had a full barnyard!

I forgot to add that I learned to knit when I was in 3rd grade - didn't do much while raising the girls, but started again about 15 years ago when we were traveling to their sporting events. Used to love making socks, but once the spinning bug hit, I started knitting quick and easy projects - for some of you, socks ARE a quick and easy knit! I do have a second sock on the needles - the first one's been done for a month, and I really need to finish this one before the 'One Sock Syndrome' becomes embedded...

Great to meet and get reaquainted with you! Love to hear what everyone's doing!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lol, PKBoo! Yea it did it all for awhile, did I mention the goats too? It was fun! It was good for the kids.. I'd do it all again but maybe not all by myself.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been a member here for about 4 years. I think. I really have only hung out here on the Fiber Forum. You guys are the best!

I learned to knit (improperly, the first time, didn't know how to cast off) when I was 8.
I learned to quilt when I was 9.
I learned to crochet when I was 10.
I told my mom that I wanted to knit a sweater, but first we had to get some sheep, when I was 11-12.
I learned to knit, the second and proper time, at 12 with a pair of socks.
I sewed my first historical costume when I was 14-15.
I got some sheep (Icelandics!) at 15.
I got a spinning wheel at 15.
I got a loom at 16.
I really got the hang of a drop spindle at 18.
I started knitting like crazy at 18 too. Like, all the time. (When I wasn't studying.)
I opened my online yarn store at 21. 
I opened my physical yarn shop at 22.
I married Philip and closed my physical yarn shop at 23, while keeping my online store open.
And I just now reopened my physical yarn store in the same storefront and got my Ashford dealership here at 25. 

I'm not done learning yet! 

I live in Nebraska, "The Good Life", and have always loved animals, fiber, textiles, and doing things with my hands. I also love reading. These compete. Luckily, I can read books on my ipad while I knit! 

And all of you guys are my biggest inspiration! :bouncy:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Cool idea, PKBoo!

I, too, have been on HT since before it was HT. I only started participating in the Fiber Arts forum in 2013, when I began taking knitting lessons at the LYS --it was a Christmas present for my two dds; 1st student full price, 2nd student 1/2 off, 3rd student free, so I decided what the heck, I'll be student #3 and finally learn to knit! Of the three of us, I'm the one who got addicted, lol, especially to knitting socks.

In addition to my two dds (now 20 & 17), I have two sons (25 & 22), a daughter-in-love 24, a granddaughter 2.5 and a grandson who is 6 months _today_! The 17yo, 25yo, 24yo and the grands all live with DH and I, so life is busy and interesting here, to say the least. 

Other interests in addition to knitting: horses (horse addict of 30+ years, I work 25 hrs/wk at a horse farm and own 3 of my own), sewing, quilting, counted cross stitch, deer hunting, growing a huge vegetable garden, canning, baking, etc. I also have a flock of laying hens and raise a batch of broilers each summer.


----------



## BrownYaks (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm still mainly a lurker :ashamed:

I started raising sheep in grade school in 4-H. Started breeding them in FFA. I currently have a flock of about 50 not counting lambs. After the last wool pool it occured to me that I would be better off using some of my wool than selling it. Took a spinning class in November, was gifted a wheel in December, some how ended up buying a 4 shaft loom, and am now anxiously awaiting shearing time so I can play with my own wool. My family also has a small herd of yaks that I'm hoping to get some down off of. 

I know just the basics of knitting and am currently self teaching which is going pretty well. I'm signed up to take a weaving class so I'll be able to use the loom. I'm currently a college student so you could say I'm a minority in the world of fiber arts. Luckily, my family is fond of odd-balls. 

My mom wants to go to Black Sheep this year and meet up with my aunt who lives an hour or so away from there....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been here since 2006. It seems like a lifetime since we made the switch to a more self-sufficient way to live. I started in the gardening and chicken forum when we lived in Tennessee. Then Rod's job moved us to the SW corner of MI. We bought 7 acres and have a hard time deciding just what animals we like/want. I had a milk cow for a year; steers, llamas, sheep.... this fall, I had to have my knee replaced and I ended up selling all the sheep since I didn't think I'd be able to handle them in the cold this winter. I was surprised at how much I miss them. My Christmas gift is more sheep, so I'm spending a lot of time trying to figure out which breed(s) I want. 

I learned to knit very young but really didn't like 'dusty' stuff in my face or on my body. I saw a felted hat one day and decided I had to have one so I bought some sheep. I still haven't felted that hat. I bought a very used wheel from a friend and used it for just over a year when I bought my Ladybug, "Stella". We get along very well. We have spun more yarn than we will ever use. And I still many breeds to try. And I've been knitting and knitting. I love color strand knitting.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I found his forum 2/03 (Mullers Lane Farm) but re-registered in 7/04 (MullersLaneFarm).

I started spindling in '98-'99 and got my first wheel (Ashford Traveller .... it does too have two 'LL's ...) as a wedding present from _and sometimes Paul_ in 2002.

***Note about the* _(and sometimes Paul)_* ** * He '_sometimes_' but rarely posts. His posts are ended with a -plm.

Empty Nester making up for 26 years of being a dedicated mother. (When youngest son moved out, my oldest son was worried about me because I wouldn't have any children at home. I reminded him it took me 2 weeks to turn his old bedroom into my fiber room .... )

I have 3 main wheels: Traveller w/ Jumbo assembly (dedicated plying wheel), Kromski Sonata w/ WooLee Winder & my newest addition, an 85th anniversary Ashford Elizabeth 30".

I also have 3 antique wheels. A late 1800's Walking Wheel. 1700's Irish Style *Saxony *Wheel (Most Irish wheels are Castle or Upright wheels), Small Lithuanian (?) Wheel. The Irish & Lithuanian will be up for sale soon, probably around $150 each. They are not wheels for someone starting out but for someone that can appreciate a bit of finicky & cantankerousness from a wheel .... at least that it what they told me.

I love enabling folks in the fiber arts (it gives the illusion I am not so crazy) hence the moniker NW IL Fiber Enabler. I don't limit myself to NW IL though. On this forum, I've started Miz Mary (OR), Forerunner & JDog (both central IL). They have all taken the seed I planted and have far surpassed me. Miz Mary with her spinning & weaving, FR & his sweaters, JDog and her 3rd level Master Spinner. WOW!! It humbles me.

Besides the fiber arts, I'm an avid gardener & canner/dehydrator. I've also made soap for 15 years, exclusively whole, raw milk soaps for 13 (14?) years.

We live on 11 acres & produce 90% of our foodstuffs ... we are lacking in the dairy department because we can't justify having a milk cow since the children are gone. No, we are NOT goat people. We have tried goats ... twice ... Nope, never again ... our fences are not water proof hence not goat proof.

Likewise, I will not keep sheep (although it is an option still on the table). I can't decide on one breed to keep. I don't know of a local fiber artist shearer (not an excuse because I know plenty of fiber flocks in our area). I guess we don't keep a fiber flock because I like to support my local area fiber flocks ... so much easier/less expensive to buy a fleece or roving from someone local than it is to keep our own. 

That's me in a handbasket.


----------



## CAnnie (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi...I peeked in a few weeks ago but thought I should make a proper introduction. I'm Clare...mother of SvenskaFlicka here. I've been a member since 2008 but rarely post, but have learned so much from all the forums.
My dear hubby and i live here in Central Nebraska on our small homestead. We have 4 children, Kelsey, and her dear Philip, and 3 sons.and one lovely daughter in law, so far. We will be empty nesters next year when my 6 ft 5 baby goes to college next fall. My years of homeschooling will come to an end. 
Dear hubby works as a machinist and I work a few evenings as a CNA in the Activities dept at our local long term care facility. Basically...I make old people happy...or at least I try to. It has been the best job ever..
I love the simple lifestyle and have a large garden, bees, an orchard, my little jersey cow and a growing flock of Icelandic sheep. I enjoy canning, dehydrating, soapmaking, and making cheeses and wine. Using that icelandic wool is what piqued my interest in fiber arts. I love spinning and have a Traveler and also a new to me Reeves that I have a love/hate relationship with. We are communicating better with more practice. I also have a loom that I'm looking forward to using more when we get more things unpacked and finished up after a fire. I'm learning to knit...I'm still more of a "knotter" but I have an excellent tutor nearby! :kiss: I thank you all for making me feel so welcome!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG CAnnie! A grand welcome to you! Kelsey has been a real inspiration to many of us here. That speaks volumes to your home-schooling abilities. With all that wool and your spinning abilities, it's just a short step to weaving!!! Just kidding. 

Welcome and hope to see you post more often!
Tom


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

She has a loom. She's been looking at a bigger loom. Osiris, you have no idea. . .


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Been a while since I've posted in the Fiber sections. I live a suburban existence so the only animals for me are a German Shorthaired Pointer and Lab-Pit-Beagle-something-else-is-in-there-we-won't-know-without-DNA-testing mutt. 

I started to knit as a challenge my late mother threw down. I got a book and knit myself an Aran sweater. I love to do cabled patterns but really enjoy all knitting. Can't crochet to save my life. LOL

Plan on learning to spin next. Got a wheel that needs a little TLC and I've already sworn to Marchwind that I will get it going around this winter. 

I've also got a sewing addiction--garment and quilting. I need help. LOL


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello to all the new members! I rarely post, but I do love this forum. I participate as much as I can in fiber arts but I don't have a lot of time. Last things I did was make a bunch of felted dryer balls, weave an angora and alpaca scarf and learn to knit. I am knitting a little hat. I'm in the middle of plying a jacobs fleace that took me almost two years to spin, off and on. I started it when the twins were 4 months old...I have 3 angora bunnies and I'm probably going to settle down and start making some nice angora yarn as this years spinning project. I like to spin off and on as the mood takes me. 
~ Mrs Jo


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello all, thanks for being a sanity place! It's been a hellish month of lambing, wrought with heartbreak and devastation and maybe a little hope. I think I'm seeing the light, though it may yet be imaginary. 

I run a 50 acre "not-organic" farm (because the talking heads in the gov have decided they own the word) with 5+ acres of vegetables, 200+ fruit/nut/berry trees, 30+/- sheep (Rambouillet, BFL, EF), 4 goats (all dairy, alpine, nubian and lamancha), 6 jersey cows and two Belgian draft horses. 

I am an artisan bread maker. 

I started spinning in early September, weaving at the same time. 

I love this community. Such a gold mine of information, and of truly lovely, warm hearted people. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I found HT the end of 2013. I just flat love the fiber forum. People here have been leading me down the garden path ever since I joined. Not that it took much coaxing...

I've been crocheting for pretty much as long as I can remember. Learned to knit when I was young, too, but never took off with it. This place has really challenged me to up my game so I took up knitting this past year. And spinning. Oh, and Featherbottoms sold me a loom which I still have to put together. 

Before moving back to northern MN to take care of my mom, the delightful Grannie Annie, I had a farm where I had oh maybe 150 Polypays, Scottish Highland Cattle, Saanen goats, donkeys, chickens and my beloved horses. I usually had 5-6 of my own horses and as many or more that were there for boarding or training. I also rented my indoor arena to people who wanted to tune up horses for the Spring shows, etc. It all kept me busy. 

These days I am an "urban homesteader" living in town in the home where I grew up. Tiny house, big yard. I'm grateful for the big yard because I am an avid gardener. I have 16 or so raised beds for veggies and also extensive gardens for herbs and perennials. I've been slowly replacing old trees that needed to come down with apples, pears, apricots, cherries, plums, etc. I also have raspberries, blueberries, strawberries, gooseberries, currants, etc. 

I confess to being a hoarder of yarn and fiber and all things so related. Although I am still a very mediocre spinner compared to the more talented people here I have managed to accumulate a Minstrel, a Traveller, a super ******, and a double table. I bought a project CPW but it was more of a project than I wanted so I gave it to a friend who restores wheels. 

Spinning wheels are like puppies. Somehow I think they should all be rescued.... 

LOL!


----------

